# Solved: Windows Media Player 10 skipping



## blackmage83 (Oct 21, 2004)

I recently upgraded to Windows Media Player 10, and now it runs very slowly on my computer, taking up to 3 minutes to load and to exit. Also after about 2 songs the music starts skipping and if I try to stop or pause, it takes forever for my click to register. I never had a problem with my old version, but I can't even find a way to go back to version 8 or 9. I would appreciate any help with either fixing vesion 10 or a way to revert to an older version. BTW, I've already tried just downloading the older version, removing the program through add/remove and also just going in and manually deleting it...nothing seems to work.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/mp10/faq.aspx#2_3

Try that link.


----------



## blackmage83 (Oct 21, 2004)

Thank you so much...I was dying without my music and this did the trick!


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Np, glad it worked.


----------

